

GitHub commit messages analysed for swear words by programming language - glenjamin
http://www.webmonkey.com/2011/02/cussing-in-commits-which-programming-language-inspires-the-most-swearing/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submission of the original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2251171>

Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2070056>

Further, from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter. 
    

This is just link-spam or blog-spam.

